# warm up/cool down



## rlwolf (Feb 18, 2008)

I just recently started a beginner agility class (last night was our second class), and originally i thought it would start out very slow, and we'd work up to fast paced. However Freyja is so enthusiastic about it, that she races through some of the obstacles, and over jumps. I'm wondering if there are any stretches I can have her do, or maybe should I be giving her a massage before and/or after class?

Has anyone else ever encountered this when they first started agility?

It's been a lot of fun, but the last thing I want is for her to overdo it. Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Good for you for thinking about this. Many people are doing warmups and stretching for their dogs before running courses at a trial.

Generally, in all the beginning classes a short warm up is all I find necessary. I have taught both my dogs to turn (spin? ) both left and right, which is a great stretch and warms them up. For Glory, my 11 month old, I always have her jump like 18" a few times with her one jump exercises before raising the bar to do the 20-24" that I really am training.

Even just a brief rousing game of tug can be enough.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

When I did agility with my Golden I stretched her before and after class. My normal routine was stretch each leg; move her head up, down, and towards her flank on each side (using a treat lure) and some left and right circles.

Here is an article which shows how to stretch their legs:
http://www.naturescornermagazine.com/dog_stretching.html

More stretches (with GSD photos):
http://www.cpwda.com/article_7_stretching.htm

Another site:
http://agilitynerd.com/blog/dog/health/SimpleStretches.html


----------



## rlwolf (Feb 18, 2008)

Maggie, glad to hear that a game of tug is helpful, as that is one of her rewards, and I was doing a little bit of that before class started. Had to keep her occupied while the instructor talked.









Chicago, that second link was exactly what i was thinking of. But I've bookmarked them all for reference, and will read them before our next class. 

Thanks!


----------



## mygsds (Jan 7, 2007)

I use the tug as warm up too - someone told me (think I read on Susan Garret's blog actually) that you should tug with the dog down low so you don't strain their neck. Also make them really pull with their rear to work those rear muscles. I also do the spin and add having her eat a treat off her hip so gets her to hold the turn a bit longer.

Pat


----------

